# U13 "JDM" style headlights



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't know if any of you have seen these but I like the look of them because they look a little R33ish.
Has anyone had them or seen them because I have a small pressure crack in my drivers side and I'm now considering these. What are your thoughts?









Now to find some washer nozzle LEDs...


...kidding.

Troy


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

people over at.net have been crusing arond with them for a few months now... the consensus is that they're pretty good, rice boy.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks Carl. I thought it took a little more than a black housing light to be considered rice especially when all they will see is my tail lights...

Troy


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

get some eyelids and they'll be fine. pretty soon you'll wanna score a neon kit. it all starts with the headlights or tail lights.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Get this, when I bought Welton's car it had the original clear tails and I didn't replace them until recently because I didn't want the originals with the amber lens. I did choose the 95 factory tail lights although I have been thinking about doing some factory R32 Skyline rears... just to be a little different.
Oh dear lord I am a ricer but to redeem myself slightly I did take off the 18" inch high wing.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

those are hot


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

I prefer the sleeper look, but whatever floats your boat. it's your car, your expression and your taste... who cares what anyone else thinks. ugly cars can be fast too!


----------



## Sleepy97 (Jun 26, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Get this, when I bought Welton's car it had the original clear tails and I didn't replace them until recently because I didn't want the originals with the amber lens. I did choose the 95 factory tail lights although I have been thinking about doing some factory R32 Skyline rears... just to be a little different.
> Oh dear lord I am a ricer but to redeem myself slightly I did take off the 18" inch high wing.


 That's a sweet looking ride...minus the wing. Race up Pike's Peak much?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I agree Carl but the sleeper look doesn't get into magazines...

Sleepy97
Thanks for the compliment but the car has had a huge renovation just picture the same color with ghost flames in blue pearl going down the side. And no I don't race up but i go watch the International Hill Climb.

Troy


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

well there are two different tuners, the tuners who go for the publicity and the magazine hype... or the tuners who dont care too much about the trends and do what they think without regard to popular opinion. I would like to think that I am the 2nd. honestly, who turbos an altima? I did each one of my mods to go faster, not for the mag cover. but if I got a mag cover along the way, I wouldnt turn it down. look at fred, his sole fixation is a car mag cover, his car and his money could have been better spent, but he has such a concern on what others think of his car rather than what you feel is best.


----------



## BleedGarnetB15 (Jun 9, 2004)

THOSE ARE HOT HEADLIGHTS, they would prolly look the best on a darker car but would look phat on a white car with dark aftermarket tails as well!!!!


----------

